# A15 alternator



## vanette_man (May 28, 2005)

ihave a 1992 nisssan vanette with a a15 engine and i have bought a new fan belt for it, i got the old one off but cant get the new one on, i cant seem to find a tensioner of any sort for the alternator if any body knows anything about this i would appreciate any info, ta.


----------

